# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  recurring dream involving a girl.

## chrono88

Hey all ive always been facinated with my dreams i find they shed a lot of insight into my thoughts and how i generally go about my life.

Anyways, basically ive been really into this girl for a long time, and there has been plenty of drama to go with it, i basically told her i liked her and she replied..just friends..but yeah she was with someone at the time, now she isn't and we haven't done anything but i can be within her personal bubble without her pulling away and we get along great and i can feel the sorta tension between us...but yeah thats a little back story...

Basically i can't shake her she is on my mind and i wish i could turn it off but i can't... so yeah my dream goes as follows we are basically always at a random house that seems familiarly homey...but i can't put my finger on exactly where it is. but everytime i end up there she is always there and we never like full out engage in sexual acts... but we'll be close and just basically cuddle... weird yeah but whatever... so this always happens an i'll tell her how much i care about her in the dream, and it will always end happily almost as if our friendship/relationship in real life is some sort of romantic comedy with things just never working out and in the end it does...she is away on a trip right now so i can't talk to her.. but yeah again in the dream it happens all the time, and ive liked lots of other girls before and even had dreams with them, but this one comes back and back and back..im single anyways so its not like i feel bad for having them...but yeah im trying to figure out if my dream is basically telling me that i am merely dreaming, or if i sorta let it all come out, perhaps my dream will come true... my interpretations skills are weak at best..
Im trying to remember more of the dream(s) but its faint.
so key points i guess you people who assess in terms of helping me deciefer it. 
- always in a homey atmosphere
- always same girl (who i know and care about)
- very close
- it will almost belike a party setting but when i arrive, 
its almost as if my scope focuses... and zoooms into just me and her.

yeah any help or advice would be great, i know it seems more like im asking for relationship advice, but yeah... hopefully someone can shed some insight.

----------


## chrono88

and as well occasionally in the dreams ill feel as if my teeth are really nasty, which i actually pretty nice teeth, and i understand this as being self conscious/unhappy with my appearance, which is true as i do feel i need a change, perhaps its intertwined with the fact i might not feel i look good enough for her...who knows. this is really draggin on me and if anyone has any input it would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## whisper2113

I'm posting to let you know you're not alone, as I was in almost the exact situation as you. I worked with a girl and we always flirted and when we finally ended up hanging out she ended up giving me the "just friends" routine (although she was fine with "doing stuff" if you catch my drift). I've had recurring dreams about her at the very least 3 times a month. 

we never got physically involved. but the dreams go where life never did. 

at this point we don't even really talk anymore, and I don't even see her. 

just looking for a meaning in this, as I've already consciously accepted it will never be.

I just thinks its cool because I had almost the same dream as yours last night.

----------

